# Problem mit Darstellung der Website (Auflösung)



## masterpow (22. September 2005)

Hi,
ich mache gerade eine Website für meinen Tennisclub ( http://www.tc-edenkoben.de ). Habe alles mit Tabellen geschrieben und nur Prozentangaben verwendet (bis auf 2 Ausnahmen, bei denen es nicht anders zu machen war). Allerdings habe ich einen 19" Bildschirm. Bei meiner Bildschirmauflösung wird alles perfekt angezeigt und ich bin mit Aussehen ganz zufrieden. Wenn man sich die Site allerdings mit einem 17" Display anguckt, dann wirkt alles so "gestaucht" und gequetscht. (Könnt ihr euch ja mal ansehen)
Evtl. könnt ihr mir ja auch noch weitere Tips geben wie ich die Site verbessern könnte.
MfG masterpow


----------



## KroaX_Net (22. September 2005)

TIP 

Verwende keine Tabellen um dein Layout zu basteln. Vor allem bei dir tritt nämlich das Problem auf das man die Seite nur mit deiner Auflösung richtig anschauen kann .. ich nehme mal stark an das du 1280x1024 verwendest ... für jeden der diese Auflösung nicht hat sieht die seite anders aus .. und das bleibt auch so. Wenn du schon unbedingt mit tabellen arbeiten musst dann gib ihnen eine feste auflösungsgröße ... noch besser wäre es du würdest mit css arbeiten ...

http://css4you.de/wslayout1/

Lesen


----------



## Maik (22. September 2005)

Anregungen und Beispiele zum Thema 'CSS-Layouts' (tabellenlose Seitenlayouts) finden sich auf den folgenden Seiten:


andreas kalt.de: Ein CSS-Layout erstellen 

CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets: Workshop: Layouten ohne Tabellen

css.maxdesign.com.au - CSS resources and tutorials for web designers and web developers 

glish.com : CSS layout techniques 

intensivstation :: CSS Templates :: Templates 

selfHTML: CSS-basierte Layouts 

Stichpunkt CSS: Layout ohne Tabellen 

stu nicholls | CSS PLaY | CSS layouts


----------

